# German Volume Training



## goldenglory (Jun 5, 2011)

what's everyones thoughts on it?

I have been doing these workouts and have really noticed a difference. on the training, I was doing 60% of my max weight. if anyone has any ideas how I could improve it, let me know

day 1

flat bench - bar 10x10
incline bench - bar 10x10 
decline bench - bar 10x10
cable crossovers 10x10
preacher curls 10x10
ez bar curls 10x10
seated dumbbell curls 10x10

day 2 
cardio

day 3
overhead dumbbell press 10x10
side dumbbell raises 10x10
front dumbell raises 10x10
dumbbell shrugs 10x10
rope pulldown 10x10
skullcrushers 10x10
dumbbell kickback 10x10

day 4
off

day 5
squats 10x10
calf raise 10x10
seated leg curl 10x10
seated calf raise 10x10
lat pulldown 10x10
arm dumbell row 10x10
seated pully rows 10x10

day 6 
cardio

day 7 
off


----------



## zoco (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you insane? 

See how long you can keep up with that much volume


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2011)

most training programs work if they are followed long enough and the person trains at high levels of intensity.

GVT is as good as any another, IMO many find it "works" simply because they are increasing the TUT, more in the range that is need to stimulate maximum hypertrophy which is 45-60 secs per set with sub-maximal loads.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

goldenglory said:


> what's everyones thoughts on it?
> 
> I have been doing these workouts and have really noticed a difference. on the training, I was doing 60% of my max weight. if anyone has any ideas how I could improve it, let me know
> 
> ...


 
GVT is a program i dislike, I can't go heavy enough on it to stimulate growth. That's just me though. 

Your routine is not GVT though, it will almost certainly lead to overtraining.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

That's 70 sets per workout.  Even by Trapzillas standards that's gotta be high.

You must be in the gym for 2 hours just doing weights.  Way too much IMO.  For example, why do you need 30 sets of curls?  Why not do 70-80% of your max weight and 1/2 the volume - which would probably get you the same result overall.


----------



## dteller1 (Jun 6, 2011)

for GVT you choose ONE exercise per body part, choose a weight you can do 20 reps with then use the same weight for each set


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 6, 2011)

dteller1 said:


> for GVT you choose ONE exercise per body part, choose a weight you can do 20 reps with then use the same weight for each set


 
D is right, often there isn't even direct delt work in GVT.



ponyboy said:


> That's 70 sets per workout. Even by Trapzillas standards that's gotta be high.
> 
> You must be in the gym for 2 hours just doing weights. Way too much IMO. For example, why do you need 30 sets of curls? Why not do 70-80% of your max weight and 1/2 the volume - which would probably get you the same result overall.


 
Even by my standards it is high volume! and considering the weights used are for 60 or so of those sets are very light then the volume isn't even being put to good use.


----------



## Hench (Jun 6, 2011)

This has to be a joke...........I hope.


----------



## goldenglory (Jun 6, 2011)

Hench said:


> This has to be a joke...........I hope.



no joke I am afraid!! lol. I was asking around in the gym for a cutting up workout and a bloke gave me that workout. 

I did it for 8 weeks and noticed the sets got easier as the weeks went by but as you can see by the amount I was doing, I was exhausted.

does anyone have any tipa for cutting up while trying to keep most of the size I have?

not even sure that even exists!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 6, 2011)

Cutting is all about your Diet.

If you are in a caloric deficit. Try Less volume, not more.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure for GVT you pick one exercise to do 10X10 per workout, then pick a couple accessory exercises and do 3 sets each. What you're doing now is way too much volume.


----------



## goldenglory (Jun 6, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm pretty sure for GVT you pick one exercise to do 10X10 per workout, then pick a couple accessory exercises and do 3 sets each. What you're doing now is way too much volume.



yea, that's what I am going to try instead. I may be able to walk out of the gym instead of crawling now!!


----------



## tangolima (Jun 7, 2011)

i have done GVT in the past, but i wouldnt stay with it long... i mean, my advice anit worth shit in the whole grand scheme of things really, but i would keep it to 10x10 for 2 lifts per workout day, and leave the other aux. lifts to normal set/rep range too. Even Poliquin himself outlines only 2 10x10 lifts, superset, per workout day. 

you need to look him up (Charles Poliquin) and ge a better idea of how to structure the GVT, good luck with it. rest alot and get your protein... ur guna need it.

German Volume Training


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

eat a LOT...great weight to get your weight up but you will lose some strength...rest is crucial!


----------



## jackedntan (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy volume batman! Lol. I did a GVT style routine for a while and had good results, I prefer other routines to it now though. Here is what my routine looked like:
Day 1:
Bench press 10x10
Pull ups 10x10
Barbell curl 10x10
Day 2:
Squats 10x10
Overhead press 10x10
Pendlay row 10x10
Day 3:
Deadlift 10x10
Chin up 10x10
Overhead tricep extension 10x10
Rest day and repeat, 60% max weight used and 30 seconds between sets.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2011)

jackedntan said:


> Holy volume batman! Lol. I did a GVT style routine for a while and had good results, I prefer other routines to it now though. Here is what my routine looked like:
> Day 1:
> Bench press 10x10
> Pull ups 10x10
> ...



No abs or calves??


----------

